# Stihl Ultra HP oil ok for CCR 3650?



## JeffF (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi,

Been using the Toro oil up until this year for my 3650 but I use the Stihl oil for everything else and it would be nice just to use one can since everything I have is mixed at 50:1. Its supposedly really good oil I just can't find any TCW3 rating on it. Anyone see any issues?

Thanks


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

Oops, I was half right. It's a standard for 2 stroke marine oil, which does have certain performance requirements, and is ashless.

Regardless, it shouldn't matter if it's used in your snowblower. They don't require TC-W3 so you're fine!



> AFAIK TCW3 is just an environmental ashless rating for marine use. I don't think it's a performance metric but rather a pollution metric.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You can use any 2 cycle oil, just use the mix for what the machine calls for. You don't have to use Toro. I buy the cheapest synthetic for my 5 chainsaws, blowers, weed wackers, and single stage snowblower, never had a problem commercially.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Toro recommended the TCW-3 oil in their 2 stroke snowblowers because it is likely to result in less deposits. It is a marine approved oil that is ashless. However, it seems that you can use the regular 2 stroke oil for air cooled engines without problems as far as I know. I actually called Toro's tech line some years back and they explained why the marine rated oil was recommended:
1) snow engines run in much cooler temps than your typical 2 stroke yard engines (blowers, string trimmers and chain saws)
2) snow engines run at much lower rpms than air cooled 2 stroke blowers, trimmers and saws. The former are governed at 3600 rpm or so, the latter idle at close to 3000 rpm and rev to 9000 rpm in normal operation
3) the oil for air cooled 2 strokes has ash which is an anti wear agent, but in slower running and cooler running snow blower engines it can cause deposit build up over time. 
4) deposit build up in the cylinder at intake/exhaust ports and under piston rings is not good for 2 strokes. 


I looked through many of the Toro 2 cycle snow blower manuals, and all of them said to use NMMA TCW-3 oil, not the more typical 2 stroke oil for air cooled 2 strokes that you use in leaf blowers, string trimmers and chain saws.....

I use Pennzoil full syn TCW-3 in my Suzuki 2 stroke. I have used the Pennzoil semi syn and the Pennzoil multi use that was certified for both, but I think the Pennzoil semi and full syn TCW-3 is the best for these engines.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've use TCW-3 oil as well as Castrol 2t oil and I've even used dollar general two cycle oil in my CCR toro's and never had a problem with them, mix ratio is more important


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I guess the only way to know if this matters or not is to remove the muffler and see if there are deposits in the exhaust port and under the piston rings. It would be interesting to compare 2 similar engines; one run on the TCW3 (ash less) and the other runon the regular (low ash) and see if there is really any difference. Toro and Lawn Boy both specified the ashless TCW3 for their 2 strokes....


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

as long as the mix ratio is right, any oil will do, even normal 30w, 
the machine makers all push their own label which in most cases is simply just re branded and re bottled


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Years ago prior to 2 cycle oil, 30w non detergent oil was what was recommended and the only oil available. I have a 2 cycle rototiller, Graham Paige, that uses 30w non detergent oil, at 16:1 I believe.


----------



## ourkid2000 (Feb 27, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Years ago prior to 2 cycle oil, 30w non detergent oil was what was recommended and the only oil available. I have a 2 cycle rototiller, Graham Paige, that uses 30w non detergent oil, at 16:1 I believe.


How many years ago are we talking here??


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Buy GOOD oil it cost you pennys per tank. You can even reduce your ratio.

https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-prod...ssional-synthetic-2-stroke-oil/?code=ATPPK-EA

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Years ago prior to 2 cycle oil, 30w non detergent oil was what was recommended and the only oil available. I have a 2 cycle rototiller, Graham Paige, that uses 30w non detergent oil, at 16:1 I believe.





ourkid2000 said:


> How many years ago are we talking here??


1930s, 40s, 50s, even into the early 60s for some. 30 weight non detergent was the only one, no other choice, and recommended by the manufacturer, then 2 cycle oil became the norm, though they had 2 cycle for outboards. Outboards were all 2 cycle in the 80s even into the 90s, Honda outboards changed that with their 4 cycle engines.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Pennzoil doesn't sell the 100% syn marine oil any longer but their semi-syn TCW-III is the next best thing. It burns very clean and will not leave deposits like regular 2 stroke oil does. Keep in mind that deposits are what causes wear and damage to 2 stroke engines, so anything that reduces deposits is going to make your engines last a lot longer. I have never had to clean the exhaust port on this one and it's 20 years old....

http://www.pennzoil.com/en_us/produ...6b2lsLzIwMTZuZXdzbGV0dGVyLz9sb2NhbGU9ZW5fdXM=

I bought a gallon of the 100% syn a few years ago and it can make like 40 gallons of 2 stroke fuel!


----------

